# Miniature gypsy draft type



## Bellbottom Farm (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum, don't quite know why i had not found it before now, it is an amazing place from what I can see. I found it by trying to google myself, LOL

I am in the process of developing a miniature gypsy horse. I have started a blog to keep people informed and invite discussion. Would love to hear in this thread or on my blog from people here....

Melanie Block in IL

http://minigypsy.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tremor (Sep 18, 2011)

I have this to say. Please be very, very careful in doing your research.

That being said, welcome to the forum and I'm interested if you'd be willing to post pictures of your breeding stock.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 18, 2011)

thats awesome ive all ways said how cool it would be to have a miniature clydesdale

keep us posted................

oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 18, 2011)

"We happen to acquire a miniature mare of about 35″ tall who has successfully raised a baby the previous year pasture bred to a 15 hand tall paint horse ".

Well I love the Gypsy, the Cobbs and the Gypsy Cobbs...I just love the draft type horses in general. I wish you sucess in your breeding program.

But I would never feel comfortable breeding a 35" mare to a 15 hand horse......and pasture bred



Will be curious to hear the thoughts of others.

P.S. I enjoyed reading your story/blog...

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!





Heidi


----------



## Tremor (Sep 18, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> "We happen to acquire a miniature mare of about 35″ tall who has successfully raised a baby the previous year pasture bred to a 15 hand tall paint horse ".
> 
> Well I love the Gypsy, the Cobbs and the Gypsy Cobbs...I just love the draft type horses in general. I wish you sucess in your breeding program.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Things like this don't take just two generations. Its takes many, many more than that!

And, those foaling studies with larger stallions and smaller mares DON'T apply to miniatures WHAT SO EVER. With miniatures you have a TWO inch margin in difference between stallion and mare. Not a near eight hand difference.

I'm gonna leave this topic be.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 19, 2011)

:nervous





I would be beyond nervous if this was my mare.

This was a poorly thought out breeding.

If it was sucessful, Im interested in seeing the sire, mare, and resulting foal, and would like to see a video of the birth.

I totally agree with Tremor here...

I hope your not to offended, but there is many helpless lives at stake when doing these types of experimental breedings, just not worth it in my opinion. If the job is done correctly, and there is many sucessful births vrs deaths, then GREAT. But be very careful here when it comes to minis. There minis, and have a different body on the inside then your normal pony/horse..

With that said, I would way prefure to see a mini stud bred to a gypsy mare and would feel more at ease with that type of breeding then a gypsy stud to a mini mare. Less chances of dissasters there.

I think more studying needs to be preformed here then just trying to be the 1st person to come up with a new look/breed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello from Wales UK 



 ..I love gypsy cobs and if i could have a minature it would be a dream come true 



 ..Just like to wish you good luck with your ponies ...Im sure there will be plenty of people to help and to comment here in your thread


----------



## ohmt (Sep 19, 2011)

I am a bit confused as to how a 15 hand stallion could cover a 35" mare in a pasture setting. MAYBE in a controlled hand breeding setting-but still not even sure how that would work. In the studies I have read regarding pony mares bred to much larger stallions, AI was always used. It just could not work the other way. I agree that I would never breed a mini or pony mare to a full sized stallion-they are just almost always much larger boned to begin with. Yes, studies have proven that the mare's uterus will dictate size of the foal, but it does NOT dictate bone density and that is where a large majority of dystocias stem from.

I would be interested in seeing a gypsy mare bred to a miniature stallion, but in my opinion the other way is just way too risky unless you were to do an embryo transplant into a larger mare.


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 19, 2011)

I love the GV and excited to bring home my own at the end of the month. I do know when looking, there was a LARGE difference in sizes. It actually narrowed my options quite a bit looking for one that was or would mature at or over 15H. The most surprising thing for me was to see some as small as 12H.

*If it were me*, I would think that if I wanted small, and knew that was my goal, I would have started with small, and bred down, or if looking to outcross, I would have gotten the smallest GV mares available and bred them to a very small fell pony, or breed that would preserve the look of the vanners. There are GV MUCH smaller than 15H, it just doesn't seem logical to start with one that large to acheive a smaller version and for safety/welfare of the mares. One thing I have found when looking for a GV candidate is that it is not uncommon for owners to inflate their size, meaning that there is a readily available supply of correct, smaller stature breeding candidates available.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats what i would think as well Carolyn. It doesnt seem to make sense any other way. Even the Gypsy Cobs are smaller still. I actually plan on purchasing a Vanner hopefully next year and have been looking at several farms in Fl....the majority I am seeing are 13. to 14.2....perfect size for me for driving. But a 35" mare PASTURE breeding just sounds crazy in lots of ways IMO.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not a breeder and have no interest in being one, that being said, I have read all year about the lost mini foals or mares. A mini mare has enough trouble with a foal from a mini stallion that I cannot understand why anyone would endanger a mini mare to get a draft foal, especially from a 15 hand stud. Everyone is right, she should have used a mini stud with a draft mare. I hope that mini mare didn't take and isn't in foal. Just my opinion.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 22, 2011)

I too agree with those on the negative side of this issue. Minis have enough foaling concerns without introducing larger proportions. Another note not brought up-the resulting foals, if any, would not be eligible for registry anyway; so you would just have a generic small horse. I suppose you would be starting your own 'breed'? I think a lot more thought and research should go into this also.


----------



## supaspot (Sep 23, 2011)

did anyone read the blog ? It features Mustardseed Legionaires Destiny  and says hes being shown at Azarial Miniatures at Meadowind Farm in Pennsylvania. if the OP is suggesting thats what she wants to breed then if it already exists then why try to reproduce that using 15 hand cobs ? 

I also would like to point out that the market for these mini cobs isnt really there as much as she thinks , at least not in Ireland , only this year my friend sandra rescued an unwanted 12 hand hairy cob , you can buy them for 50 euros at the markets

I was also dismayed to see yet another mini foal killed by turning them out with the biggies ...why wont anyone listen to common sense ?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 23, 2011)

I did read the entire blog!! Saw where a mini was killed but thought that I should try to hold my tongue. Sad!


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 23, 2011)

Kept my mouth shut also. The few times my little boy got in with the big boy we were right there to get him out.


----------



## miniluv777 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh lord. I just pray this doesn't happen or isn't even tried!


----------

